# Lots of work tommorow



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2006)

I have been slacking off and like to break it all up but have been
slacking. now I have alot of racking to do tommorow. I have 9 batches
that have to be racked tommorow. Im dreading it but it must get done as
I have alot of other things that have to be done around the house after
tommorow and I know after I 'm done doing those things I will not have
the time or energy to play with the wines. I'll be taking the oak out
of the Welches Niagara tommorow too as it has a nice oaky smell to it
now.


----------



## Angell Wine (Nov 27, 2006)

Those Damnsemi-circular stairs with metal balusters keep getting in the way of your true passion. Need money to buy toys, will work for wine kits.


----------



## sangwitch (Nov 27, 2006)

yeesh! that's a lot of work. I racked three batches in the same afternoon a few weeks back and I thought that was tough. I'd come help if I was closer... and that's not just because I want to taste the Welches Niagara!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2006)

Usually wooden balusters too. There are afew with metal balusters
though. This is the most I've ever had to do at once and I hope I never
let it get this bad again but I'm sure it will happen again someday.
This is what happens when you have so many batches going at one time.
Some of them are third rackings, some fourth and last and some second.
I'll definetly sample the Niagara because this is the 1st time oaking
and it is white oak from my job that I toasted myself in the oven.
Should have lots of pictures tommorow night if I'm still able to operate the camara after sampling all.






*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Joanie (Nov 28, 2006)

You can do it, Wade! I did all of mine (25+ gallons) in one sitting. I was tired when I got done but felt extremely satisfied! Once you get your equipment cleaned and sanitized, it will go fast. I think the hardest part is the clean-up! When you're done be sure to sit and admire your work.


----------



## scotty (Nov 28, 2006)

We aew sooo suportive




I have 3 gallons of sangeovese to bottle tomorrow. Too much work. I will of course make a test bottle withour a cork to make the job easier


----------



## jsmahoney (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm jealous! Wish I had so much hard work in front of me to sample, taste, and admire! Of course I would gladly stop in and help!!???



*Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## OilnH2O (Nov 28, 2006)

I would help except I am trying to get used to this French keyboqrd qt the hotel qfter a wonderful day of wandering thr streets of Paris! I would stop to chqt but I "have to" go out and have so,e wine and cheese = full report when i get bqck home qnd find the vowels qnd consonents in the right plqce on the keyboqrd!!!


Oh = the bottles of zee wine are so,etimes as much as €5 or €6 for a really GOOD bottle!!!


Mais oui!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 28, 2006)

OilnH2O said:


> I would help except I am trying to get used to this French keyboqrd qt the hotel qfter a wonderful day of wandering thr streets of Paris! I would stop to chqt but I "have to" go out and have so,e wine and cheese = full report when i get bqck home qnd find the vowels qnd consonents in the right plqce on the keyboqrd!!!
> 
> Oh = the bottles of zee wine are so,etimes as much as €5 or €6 for a really GOOD bottle!!!
> 
> ...



What kind of work do you do to travel to such nice places and drnk fine wines?????


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 28, 2006)

We racked 3 batches [2-6 gal and 1-5 gal] on Sunday and put one 5 gallon batch from the primary into the carboy...then we dégorged 9 bottles of bubbly...slept real gooooood!!!!


----------



## Funky Fish (Nov 28, 2006)

I hear you, Wade. I have three 6-gallon carboys plus about 4 additional gallons of various batches to bottle, plus 10 gallons of apple to rack, and three kits to start. And working around the house just has not left enough time (or energy) for the wine right now.


----------



## Fly boy (Nov 28, 2006)

I bottled 29 bottles (the darn wine glass got the other bottle), and racked 4 kits tocarboys.
That took longer than I thought. Good workout in the sink cleaning and sanitizing. 


Great tosee the results!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2006)

The first is the Oaked Niagara and the second is the Orange Strawberry Banana. I accidentally deleted the the Concord Melomel.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2006)

The first one is the Black Currant and the other is the Cranberry.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2006)

From left front to back, Mid front to back, and right front to back.
Oaked Niagara, Black Currant, Orange Strawberry Banana, Cranberry,
Concord Me.lomel, Cherry not racked, to early for that one


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 28, 2006)

Those are some nice looking wines...I like the looks of the Cranberry and the Black Currant makes my mouth drool...



Yummmy....going to be trying those two sometime this coming year....*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2006)

where do you get those other little faces.


----------



## Fly boy (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks great! Some good tasting in the future.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 29, 2006)

wadewade said:


> where do you get those other little faces.



I find them on The Net, right click, save them to a folder....





Got Updated to Internet Explorer #7, trying to play with it's features....


----------



## kutya (Nov 29, 2006)

wade, looking good there. 


Joan 25 gal.... wow..... you are a very busy girl......


----------



## jsmahoney (Nov 29, 2006)

wadewade, I saw a big stick in your carboy? Surely you are not taking off the oak wood trim from your home? Nice pictures, thanks! I wish Christmas would get here, so I can make some more batches! Hope I've been good?




Ugg!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 29, 2006)

kutya said:


> wade, looking good there.
> 
> 
> Joan 25 gal.... wow..... you are a very busy girl......



You've got that right, Kuta!! It took me about 5 hours! I was one tired soul! But very happy it was all done!





I only have enough bottles for about 5 gallons! It's time to do some _serious_ scrounging!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2006)

Christmas, thats money out of my pockets, I cant wait for income tax time!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 30, 2006)

Looking good there wade...Did your Black Currant meet the same consistency as the last batch?


----------



## OilnH2O (Nov 30, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> What kind of work do you do to travel to such nice places and drnk fine wines?????




NW-


First chance back to answer ) I am retired fo,r working in the nqtionql pqrks; but am both an artist (oils and watercolors) and do management consulting in nature conservqtion which takes me to other pqrts of the world occasionally because it is mostly to do zith world heritage sites:


But this trip I am q chqperone for my daughter,s high school French 3 clqss trip to Paris zhere I am learning this infernal §French keyboqrd!!!






Dave


----------



## grapeman (Nov 30, 2006)

Well OilnH20 that would explain all the typos we are seeing here -


"First chance back to answer ) I am retired fo,r working in the nqtionql pqrks; but am both an artist (oils and watercolors) and do management consulting in nature conservqtion which takes me to other pqrts of the world occasionally because it is mostly to do zith world heritage sites:"


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 30, 2006)

First chance back to answer ) I am retired fo,r working in the nqtionql pqrks; but am both an artist (oils and watercolors) and do management consulting in nature conservqtion which takes me to other pqrts of the world occasionally because it is mostly to do zith world heritage sites:
 
But this trip I am q chqperone for my daughter,s high school French 3 clqss trip to Paris zhere I am learning this infernal §French keyboqrd!!!




 
Dave[/QUOTE] 

Did you paint the picture in your Avatar????


----------



## Wade E (Nov 30, 2006)

Waldo so far I think its exactly the same and so does my wife but I think it

ll be hard to tell until sweeten the way we like it.


----------



## kutya (Nov 30, 2006)

Dave: Welcome back, tell us about your trip....


----------



## Funky Fish (Dec 1, 2006)

OilnH2O said:


> But this trip I am q chqperone for my daughter,s high school French 3 clqss trip to Paris zhere I am learning this infernal §French keyboqrd!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Dave, the first time I had the pleasure of trying out an "infernal §French keyboqrd" was when I was in Paris trying to find a website for hotels that I had just noticed in the before I had left the US. Nothing like the added pressure of figuring out the keyboard while two people are waiting for you to find a hotel for all!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2006)

Just stabilized My Cranberry, Black Currant, Welches Melomel, Oaked
Niagara and Banana, Orange Strawberry. The Cherry is still fermenting
away and the Raspberry will be racked in the next few days.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 13, 2006)

where dem pictures at wade?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2006)

Was short on time. Will take pictures after sweetening though.


----------

